# Motor Upgrade help



## BKRacing (Jan 24, 2018)

$1000 budget on a 2005 GTO. Stock motor but headers and exhaust. Where should I spend it? 2005 GTO motor has about 15,000 miles on it, 6spd with short through, rear is also stock.


----------



## Trey06 (Feb 21, 2018)

Cam, bigger intake/ tb. You don't have to get a fast 102 that thing is nice but also 1k dollars. The intake and tb can be a little on the cheap side, but get a good cam.


----------



## Trey06 (Feb 21, 2018)

You'll most likely be just a hair over 1000 dollars with that. So if you can't go over that I would definitely get a cam over everything else. Actually I didn't think about the tune... I think with a good cam and a tune with your already owned headers that youd gain another 50-65 hp and should be well under 1000 dollars.


----------

